# fitting ladders



## 124259 (Jun 4, 2009)

rial] [/font]
i'm new to this motorhome game and recently bought a 2003 apache 600se. iwould like to fit a rear ladder but where do i start? what type of ladder do i buy and are they easy to fit?
anyone help me please


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

First thing I'd do is contact Autotrail to see if the can supply a structural drawing of the back panel of your MH.

Normally a manufacturer will build in strength points where the ladder brackets should be attached to, and you need to know where those are before you start drilling holes.

They may still be able to supply the original factory fit ladder that would have been used but if not there are a couple of options (once you know where the mounting points are).

A good welder should be able to fabricate something for you or else you can use a universal type as supplied by Fiamma and others. http://www.fiamma.it/products/QMP.asp?Fam=P01


----------

